
Vitalik on the blockchain’s problems so far and how it could yet help the world - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/podcast/episodes/vitalik-buterin-new-ways-to-fund-public-good/
======
falcongod082
Is there anything technically wrong with replacing all instances of the term
"blockchain" with "browser history"?

